# Testet mal mein kleines Memory Spiel ...



## macfreakz (9. Aug 2004)

Als neues Forum über Spielprogrammierung hier eröffnet wurde, wuchs eine neue Motivation in mir und programmierte gleich ein Spiel namens MemoryGame! 

Ich weiss nicht, ob dieses Spiel bei jedermann spielbar ist. Deshalb rufe ich alle auf, es zu testen. 

Wenn der Test erfolgreich ist, werde ich ein Tutorial darüber schreiben und hier im Forum stecken. Lieb von mir?

Download: MemoryGame Download

Bitte um Kommentar / Bugmeldung / Anregungen ... 

PS. Es gibt wahrscheinlich Probleme mit Threads ... mal schauen!


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Aug 2004)

Also was mich wundert ist, dass du jedes Paar zweimal drinhast.
Sonst klappts im Großen und Ganzen ganz gut.


----------



## macfreakz (9. Aug 2004)

@Illuvatar: Sehr gut! Freut mich sehr!

Ja, es stimmt, dass die Bilder 2-fach vorkommen, weil, ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad 2-fach erhöhen wollte  :lol: 

Und noch: danke für den kleinen Testbericht!


----------



## pogo (9. Aug 2004)

finde ich auch komisch, dass die bilder mehrfach vorkommen sonst sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Anubis (9. Aug 2004)

Funktionieren tut es. Aber ich gebe dir einen Ganz wichtigen Tipp: Lasse jedes Paar nur einmal vorkommen. 
Ich hab mich nämlich am Anfang gewundert, warum er zwei gleiche Bilder nicht akzeptierte. 

Und das Gameplay war ein bisschen schwerfällig,.


----------



## Isaac (9. Aug 2004)

Das Bravooooo würde ich wegnehmen und alles in allem ist es sehr schwerfällig. Aber es funktioniert.


----------



## bo (9. Aug 2004)

das spiel sieht gut aus, nur ich würde auch sagen, das bravoo würde ich weglassen dafür am ende einsetzen bevor das nächste spiel beginnt !

ansonsten ein bravo  :applaus:


----------



## thE_29 (9. Aug 2004)

jo is net schlecht, nur das was halt alle angesprochen haben, passt halt net


----------



## Noar (10. Aug 2004)

Bis auf das schon gesagte sehr gut.
Wenn du noch ein paar Geräusche (z.B. das Umdrehen der Karten etc. ) einbauen könntest, fände ich persönlich es noch besser.

Gruß Noar


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Aug 2004)

Auf einem iMac 350MHz MacOS 10.3.4 hakt es immer dann, wenn man auf die zweite Karte klickt.
Leider kann ich somit nie sehen, wenn es falsch war, welches Tier denn die zweite Karte war (er deckt diese leider schneller wieder zu, als mir der Mac die Karte anzeigt).

Ansonsten ist es extrem komisch, das jedes Tier doppelt vor kommt.


----------



## macfreakz (11. Aug 2004)

Warum die Karten zweimal vorkommen, ist es, dass ich testen möchte, ob die Karten sauber verteilt werden können und in welcher Zeit die Verteilung dauert. Es hat Sinn ... hihi ... 

@stefan: ja, die Bilder werden bei Apple später angezeigt. Warum weiss ich auch nicht! Hmmm ...


----------



## Andrejjj (17. Okt 2007)

Guten Morgen

Wollte mir dein Spiel unter  "MemoryGame Download" herunterladen.
Leider hat es nicht funktioniert.
Könntest du mir vielleicht den kompletten Quellcode an meine e-mail adresse schicken?
Das wäre sehr nett.

e-mail: dreamdealer@hotmail.de


----------



## Quaxli (17. Okt 2007)

Bei mir hat der Link auch nicht mehr funktioniert


----------



## Marco13 (17. Okt 2007)

... was vielleicht daran liegt, dass er DREI Jahre alt ist  :roll:


----------



## Quaxli (17. Okt 2007)

Ooops. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.  :? 
Ist natürlich auch toll von Andrejjj, daß er so eine Anfrage ins Forum postet, statt das per PN zu machen....  ???:L


----------

